# pepermint



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry I can't do a search am on my cell. what do you all mix with peppermint , I think it is triple pepermint got it from Lillian.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I put tea tree oil and sometimes citronella java oil in with my triple peppermint to make my loofah scrubbies, and I have made a foot lotion the same.

S


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

nothing.. great by itself.

But.. I have put some 'snow angel' with it for Christmas.. sold out fast.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Tea tree oil!

We use it peppermint 70%, tea tree 30% in a blend. Fabulous scent and people LOVE it. I got the triple pepeprmint too from Lillian- yum! Took a bit of getting used to despite warnings to "go easy". Let's just say one batch of soap it made certain body parts very tingly :blush2 

I toned it down for the next batch and made it a general purpose body soap. I still kept the strong stuff but labeled that as "soap for tired feet"..or something like that!

I will be mixing with eucalyptus EO for a a good winter soap for "cold and flu season"...ewwww, who wants to think about winter here in OHIO...blech.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't forget meadowcreek, shoot is that it? you can put in peppermint and they will make you up endless recipes to look up and try. Also Lillian shared recently that she mixed the peppermint with listea 50/50, I am going to try this also. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

rainbowmeadows.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I love it mixed with clary sage eo.. and with rose fo... Peppermint is so versatile and lovely that you mix it with almost anything and it just is wonderful.. 
Barb


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I love it with rosemary eo. I agree that it is also great by itself.


----------

